# Anglers: Your Help is Urgently Needed



## apmaurosr (Sep 1, 2007)

To our angler friends: Your help is desperately needed. The New Jersey Outdoor Alliance represents the interests of anglers, hunters and trappers in Trenton. 

On Monday two bills that will be voted on and national “anti” groups HSUS, Sierra, etc. have gathered their “national” powers to defeat them. They are desperate to maintain their grip over us. They don't want us to experience our rightful freedoms to fish, hunt and trap. 

These “antis” are panicked and enraged and have mobilized to keep us in our place. They are calling personnel from all over the country to browbeat our legislators into defeating the bills. Make no mistake - this is a culture war. A war waged by people that need to control the way others live their lives. It is all of the ugliness of prejudice - it is a prejudice against outdoorsmen and outdoorswomen under a veneer of self-righteousness.

If we are ALL to get out from under their grip we must act NOW. We must flood our legislators with emails over the weekend and call their offices Monday morning.

The bills are A595 and A1669. They allow bow hunting on Sundays (only 14 Sundays and the other brings the bow perimeter to 150’.) 

If these bills pass it will help the NJOA to pave the way for two fishing bills we are fighting for (Traps Off reefs and Hooked on Fishing Not On Drugs.)

The passage of these bills is nearly important to the fishing community as it is the hunting community. 

Your help is urgently requested. Please email your assemblypersons and simple write: Please support Bills A595 and A1669. Thank you. 

Here's how to email: 

To email your two assemblypersons click the following link. Find for your town. Then click on your district for your assemblypersons. Then click on your assemblyperson's NAME. It will take you to their home page and there's a link that says "Contact your Legislator." Click it. 

http://www.njleg.state.nj.us/districts/municipalities.asp

Take down their phone numbers while you are on their home page and begin calling their offices Monday morning.

Do it in the name of the mentors that introduced you to the outdoors, do it for yourselves, do it for future generations - whatever your reasons just do it! You won't get another chance!
Thank you
Anthony P. Mauro, Sr
Chair
New Jersey Outdoor Alliance


----------



## apmaurosr (Sep 1, 2007)

BTW - HSUS is after all of us!

(See below)

---------------

*End the Mako Mania Shark Tournament, Says The HSUS*

Targeted Species Face Significant Conservation Concerns

As shark populations face serious threats from overfishing along the East Coast, The Humane Society of the United States wrote a letter to the Mako Mania Shark Tournament organizers asking them to do the right thing and end the tournament for good. The tournament is scheduled to occur June 6-8 in Ocean City, Md.

John Grandy, senior vice president for wildlife and habitat protection at The Humane Society of the United States, urged organizers to discontinue the cruel and inhumane shark killing tournament for the sake of the sharks themselves and the sake of the Ocean City community.

Advocating a change in the way people view sharks, the letter asks organizers to take a leadership position on shark protection by canceling the Mako Mania Shark Tournament.

The HSUS also sent letters to all the tournament sponsors encouraging them to drop their support. Sponsors of the Mako Mania Shark Tournament include Rocky's Electric Inc.; Bahia Marina; WOCM Ocean 98.1 FM; Ocean Creek Apparel; Land Shark Lager; Black Diamond Builders Inc.; Budweiser; ABC Printers; and Phillips Seafood Restaurants.

Sharks caught by fishermen in tournaments suffer greatly. "Keeper" animals brought back to shore are hung and weighed, sometimes while still alive. The animals are then dismembered in front of crowds that frequently include children.

"Nothing could be less educational or more degrading and demeaning to sharks than the cheers and jeers that greet the display and awarding of prize money for the biggest dead shark," Grandy said.

Facts:

The shark species caught in the Mako Mania tournaments have ranges that extend along the East Coast into Canada, and as far away as Europe.
The tournament focuses on mako sharks but this year has added an entry category for thresher sharks as well.
The Shark Specialist Group of the International Union for Conservation of Nature and Natural Resources (IUCN), an international scientific organization, has raised the level of concern for thresher and mako sharks to "vulnerable," which is defined as "threatened with global extinction." 
The Humane Society of the United States is the nation's largest animal protection organization — backed by 10.5 million Americans, or one of every 30. For more than a half-century, The HSUS has been fighting for the protection of all animals through advocacy, education, and hands-on programs. Celebrating animals and confronting cruelty — On the web at www.humanesociety.org


----------



## apmaurosr (Sep 1, 2007)

You have my posts and know what to do.Here what the antis have been doing. NOTE: NJARA, HSUS, SIERRA, etc. working together. Call or email your assemblyperson first thing this morning! 

Ant 

---------------------------------------------------------------- 

Date: Thursday, March 12, 2009, 12:50 PM 

Dear Activist, Two bills are coming up for a hearing on Monday, March 16th, one in the Assembly and one in the Senate that would EXPAND hunting opportunities in NJ. Both these bills put the safety of the general public at risk. During hunting season, there would be NO DAY that the public could use a State Park without the threat of being shot by a projectile. One bill would allow for SUNDAY bow-hunting (currently there is NO hunting anywhere in NJ on Sundays) and the other would allow for a reduced safety buffer (from 450 feet down to 150 feet ---a 66% REDUCTION for bow hunting!). 

There is an effort to form a coalition of ALL groups that would oppose these bills.... Please write to Angi Metler: [email protected] or call (732) 266-8310 if you belong to a group who would join in the coalition OR know of any group that might. We hope that groups such as PTAs, organizations for gun control, environmental groups, hiker groups, scouting groups, etc. etc. will jump on board. PLEASE consider this a top priority as the time frame is extremely short...AND these bills, if passed, would have profound negative consequences. Once the door is opened for Sunday hunting on state owned property, they will also eventually seek Sunday hunting on municipal and private properties. Thank you, profuselyJanet 


Dear All, 

We've been given great advice (thanks, Sue Russell) to get as many 
contacts from different interest groups, (trail groups, Sierra, 
Christian, HSUS, etc.) and go public with the press and legislature 
as soon as possible to combat this. 

Sue has graciously offered to make a cold call to the Metro desk at 
the New York Times. 

Stu Chaifetz is reaching out to the Majority Office to discuss how 
these bills came up when there was virtually no public support for 
them prior to the Adler scandal. (Janine - call me on this.) 

NJARA is sending letters to every legislator in Trenton opposing 
this, sending press releases, reaching out to HSUS and PETA and will 
continue to write alerts. 

Please send out alerts to all of your contacts too. If anyone is on 
Facebook, Twitter, etc., please put this out there too. At this time, 
NJARA cannot handle the Facebook community and other on-line contact groups. 

In the meantime, we need more group names would would oppose this. We 
have the names and numbers of all the groups HSUS used the last time, 
but we need more. Please get us Christian group name and contacts, 
hiking groups name and contacts, horse groups, etc. Think hard, 
reach out to them, and get back to us ASAP. 

Just so you know, we were told back in February, that it was believed 
these bills were not going anywhere and they were likely dead. Even 
though we were somewhat relieved, we continued to move forward on 
getting a full-time paid lobbyist to help all animal groups in our 
state. To that end, we have a meeting on April 7, 2009 at 10am with them. 

Furthermore, we are also working on the possibility of opening up a 
chapter of the League of Humane Voters in NJ to work in conjunction 
with the paid lobbyist and have a meeting set for this coming Sunday 
to explore this. 

If I missed someone who should have been sent this notice, please forward. 

If you are a representative of a group, please send your own press 
release out on this issue and please also send out letters to all of 
the legislators. NJARA can fax these for you once written. 

Thanks in advance for all your help and assistance. Thanks to 
everyone who has already forwarded our alerts. 

If anyone needs to reach me today, please call my cell phone at 732-266-8310. 

Angi


----------



## Surf City Angler (May 27, 2008)

Both passed with flying colors.


----------



## montylfl (Mar 29, 2009)

I am a PETA ( Person Eating Tasty Animals) Member and no one contacted me.


----------



## apmaurosr (Sep 1, 2007)

Today is "Fax the Governor Day." 

HSUS has apparently taken out a full page ad in the Trenton Times telling the Governor to veto the Sunday Bow hunting bill. 

Fight back! It's "Fax the Governor Day." Copy paste and fax the below letter: 

Fax #609-292-3454 



The Honorable Jon S. Corzine 

Governor, State of New Jersey 
Office of the Governor 
PO Box 001 
Trenton, NJ 08625 

Re: Bill A1669 / S802 

Sunday Bow Hunting 

Dear Governor Corzine: 

The above legislation now awaits your signature and its passage is extremely important to me. As a conservationist I am committed to responsible stewardship of our state’s natural resources and Sunday Bow Hunting helps in this endeavor. 

The bill will ensure better manage New Jersey’s deer overpopulation. Every lifeless roadside deer is the result of a car accident, an accident that caused financial loss and perhaps personal injury or death. 

The bill will help reduce agriculture losses due to deer feeding currently estimated to be 20% per year, reduce residential landscape damage and the transmission of Lyme disease. Sunday bow hunting will help to boost New Jersey’s hunting license revenue, aid the state’s ailing economy by drawing non-resident dollars, repeal an antiquated blue law and bring New Jersey in line with 43 states that currently allow bow hunting on Sundays. 

The bill restricts bow hunting to private property and Wildlife Management Areas only. WMAs were originally purchased entirely from the sale of hunting and fishing licenses and operational funding is still provided entirely by hunters and anglers. Sunday bow only amounts to 14 days per year but is of great value to people currently obligated to family and work responsibilities. 

Governor Corzine, I am one of 650,000 New Jerseyans who hunt, fish and vote. I ask that you sign the Sunday Bow hunting bill into law. 

Sincerely,


----------



## jonk (Jul 21, 2008)

so im two years late in responding to this thread but oh well... I have been a fisherman all my life, practice catch in release all of the time- unless on a rare occasion I feel like cooking up a nice meal, using it as bait, or the fish dies on accident ( what other reason would you have to kill a fish?)... I would like to continue fishing as a sport with the same amount of success if not more than I have had in the passed. Additionally I can find no reason other than the three I just mentioned for people to diminish the population of these fish, other than attempting to satisfy their pathetic ego's and show off.

That is clearly just my opinion, and maybe I am as ignorant as I think all of these fish killing d-bags are. I would like to ask one question to anyone willing to put up an answer so I can know for myself who the ignorant ones are.

The question is what I stated before: What good reason does anyone have to kill a fish other than using it as bait, eating it for food, or killing it on accident ?

p.s. killing 100 plus mako's in one day from a tourney and having biologist disect them afterwords for research is just overkill and not a good reason.


----------

